# How much would you pay to re-sign Monta and Biedrins?



## Weasel

Both Monta and Biedrins are free-agents in the summer and both have been huge in the Warriors success, so how much do you pay both of them? Monta should cash in big time but not sure how much Biedrins will get.


----------



## LionOfJudah

I don't know but I'd give Lance Armstrong's last nut to help Biedrins' shot... Thought Shaq's free throws were the worse thing that ever happened to shooting the basketball. Biedrins proved me wrong.


----------



## Dissonance

^Like that has any relevance to what was asked.


Ellis, I'd say about 60-70M.

Biedrins, more like 25-35M


----------



## HKF

Biedrins is going to get offered way more than that Dissonance. Something like 55-60. He's a double double guy without even getting any plays run for him and 22 years old.


----------



## Ruff Draft

They're both going to get PAYED. I know that's for sure.


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> Biedrins is going to get offered way more than that Dissonance. Something like 55-60. He's a double double guy without even getting any plays run for him and 22 years old.


Good point. But yeah, wasn't sure how much they'd value him. They end up giving him and Ellis that kind of money, as you've been predicting, Baron would certainly have to go.


----------



## HKF

They might want to pay him less, but teams like Memphis and Philly have cap room and need bigs. Can't really afford to low ball him.


----------



## drexlersdad

if alot of teams had cap room, monta would get max, and biedrins 10 million per.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Dissonance19 said:


> ^Like that has any relevance to what was asked.
> 
> 
> Ellis, I'd say about 60-70M.
> 
> Biedrins, more like 25-35M


Anytime Biedrins is brought up I think of his God Awful shooting form so it has relevance. 

With that said both are going to be overpaid IMO. Ellis is an awesome lil scoring guard but till he starts creating opportunities for his teammates from his lightning fast 1st step he'll just be a lil scoring guard best suited as a spark (a big spark tho) off the bench. I wouldn't be surprised to see a team go overboard with a huge contract just to steal him away regardless.

Biedrins could see a pretty big payday since decent young bigs with upside are hard to come by. If he didn't shoot like an awkward 12 year old girl he'd really be a hot commodity. Offering only 30M year sets the bar low enough for another team to come in and over pay the kid. Happens every year, at least he's young with potential vs the usual washed up big just putting up numbers in his contract year...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I don't know about Biedrins but Monta's definately gona get payed big-time. Probably round 60 mil, but I'm not sure on team's cap situations or wateva.

Love his game too!


----------



## dk1115

I would probably offer Biedrins 5/50-55 and Monta 5/60


----------



## Premier

Biedrins gets *at least* 9.0M starting; likely 9.5-10M, resulting in 55-60M over five years.


----------



## WarriorShame

I would pay monta whatever we have to in order to keep him. I'm not sure exactly what that is going to be, but we have to retain him. He's our only young player with elite potential, and we're really going to need that when BD and Jackson are gone in a year or two.

I'd be cautious with biedrins. He is young and will get stronger and more consistent, but he is what he is. He's not going to post anyone up, you can't iso him on the block, struggles to hold position and he can't hit a shot outside of 5 feet. He's a hustle, energy guy, who fits in the system. He has soft hands that can finish if set up properly. I don't think it will come down to this, but if a team offers more than 40-45 mil we have to consider letting him walk. He's just not worth it.
Fortunately I don't think anyone will offer that much for him, and perhaps we can negotiate a salary that will be closer to his actual worth.


----------



## Ballscientist

GS current contracts = 30M

Ellis = 12M to start (6 yrs 80M)

Biedris = 8M to start (6 years 56M)

Davis = 15M to start (4 years 64M)

Warriors will be 10th seed next season.


----------



## Dissonance

Ballscientist said:


> GS current contracts = 30M
> 
> Ellis = 12M to start (6 yrs 80M)
> 
> Biedris = 8M to start (6 years 56M)
> 
> Warriors will be 10th seed next season.


Fixed. They're not resigning Davis at all. Especially not for that kind of money.


----------



## WarriorShame

Ballscientist said:


> GS current contracts = 30M
> 
> Ellis = 12M to start (6 yrs 80M)
> 
> Biedris = 8M to start (6 years 56M)
> 
> Davis = 15M to start (4 years 64M)
> 
> Warriors will be 10th seed next season.


Those are insane numbers.

And Baron Davis won't be extended at all. At most he plays out the next season and signs elsewhere or is Signed and traded.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I would luv to see him in a Rocket uniform, I say give him what he wants

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMzibjK8_Ws&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMzibjK8_Ws&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun

Whatever it takes. Monta might be the next Gilbert Arenas and Biedrins like... Shaq!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

trade biedrin to miami in a sign and trade deal for shawn marion


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yes, do so.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

giordun said:


> Whatever it takes. Monta might be the next Gilbert Arenas and Biedrins like... Shaq!


Are you high? Maybe Biedrins will be like the 36-year old overweight crappy Shaq.

Golden State won't be looking that bad if they bring these two back.

PG: Monta Ellis...C.J. Watson
SG: Corey Maggette...Marco Belinelli
SF: Stephen Jackson...Anthony Randolph
PF: Al Harrington...Brandan Wright
C: Andris Biedrins...Ronny Turiaf...Kosta Perovic

They'll definitely add a more experienced backup PG to that list, along with probably another swingman to backup Jackson. Their success will largely depend upon how much Wright and Belinelli have improved.


----------

